# Wrapping pulled pork after smoking



## paaco1981 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just a question about wrapping. What exactly does it do for the meat? Everything I read says to smoke to an IT of around 190 or so, then wrap for a couple of hours in a cooler. What would be the difference in taste, texture, etc if you were to just take it off at 190 and start pulling?

Also, is it normal for a butt to take way longer than the 1.5 hours per pound guideline? I put a 7lb butt in at midnight last night with the temp set to 225. It is now 11 hours later and I'm showing 167 internal temp which seems pretty low to me, but I'm not as experienced as some of you guys. Using a MES 30 and Maverick ET-73 to get temps.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Sep 29, 2014)

For pulled pork, people will usually take it to 200 or 205, 190 is too low and would be closer to the slicing temp. The wrapping allows the meat to slowly cool and redistribute the juices in the meat evenly so they don't run around everywhere. If you were to immediately pull a pork butt right after cooking to 205, you'd have juices flowing everywhere, and the meat would end up drier. It's the same theory as not immediately slicing into a steak that has been cooked. 

As far as the cook time, just like you've said they're guidelines and every piece will be different. You're learning that right now. Also, the lower you cook the longer it will take to get through the stall, so that's likely what you're seeing right now too. You can either let it ride until 205 or pull the butt, double wrap it in foil and a bit of apply juice and bourbon (anything you've got or nothing really), and put it back into the smoker until you hit 205. 

Where's the q-view?!?!


----------



## paaco1981 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the quick answers, I didn't get any pics of it before the smoke started, but here's how it's looking right now.













20140929_113703_zpsodbdolwk.jpg



__ paaco1981
__ Sep 29, 2014


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 29, 2014)

I usually set my Yoder at 250*, once the butt reached 160* or so I will wrap and put back on until it reaches between 201* to 205*. If the probe slides in like soft butter, I'll pull it, open the foil and let it vent for 5-10 minutes and then close it backup, wrap in towels and let it sit in a cooler for a couple of hours. This way the meat absorbs the liquid back in.


----------



## odoylerules (Oct 4, 2014)

Paaco1981 said:


> Just a question about wrapping. What exactly does it do for the meat? Everything I read says to smoke to an IT of around 190 or so, then wrap for a couple of hours in a cooler. What would be the difference in taste, texture, etc if you were to just take it off at 190 and start pulling?
> 
> Also, is it normal for a butt to take way longer than the 1.5 hours per pound guideline? I put a 7lb butt in at midnight last night with the temp set to 225. It is now 11 hours later and I'm showing 167 internal temp which seems pretty low to me, but I'm not as experienced as some of you guys. Using a MES 30 and Maverick ET-73 to get temps.


I'm a newb too and have only done shoulder twice, but I keep hearing "every piece is different".  However, i will say that my MES 30 Gen 2 also seems to cook really slow.  I put a 3.5 lb bone in shoulder in a few weeks ago and after 12+ hours it was also only at ~175 or so.  The shoulder i did before that was 7 lb and after 15 hrs it was also only around 170 or so.  That one had to finish quickly in the oven quickly since i poorly planned and company was waiting :)

Both of these these were cooking with a an air temp of ~240 or so, measured with a thermocouple.  Anyway, i'm not sure if all MES 30's cook slow but i've had to drastically increase my cooking times.  My new philosophy is that you can always rest it longer which is better than having to speed finish it in the oven.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Oct 5, 2014)

If you are relying on the smokers thermometer for pit temps then I would suggest you get a Maverick ET732 or 733 to see what the pit temps are. I did two 11 pound butts a few weeks ago and they took 12 hours, foiled at IT of 160* and pulled at 204*. I have read a couple of MES threads where the internal temp probe is off as much as 80* or more.


----------



## odoylerules (Oct 5, 2014)

jtrainor56 said:


> If you are relying on the smokers thermometer for pit temps then I would suggest you get a Maverick ET732 or 733 to see what the pit temps are. I did two 11 pound butts a few weeks ago and they took 12 hours, foiled at IT of 160* and pulled at 204*. I have read a couple of MES threads where the internal temp probe is off as much as 80* or more.


Thanks for the tip,  I'm actually using a high end thermocouple for my air temp so i know my temps are on.  I quickly gave up on the MES probe after browsing these forums :)  I haven't been wrapping b/c my wife loves crispy bark.  I'm starting to consider wrapping b/c it seems to be taking forever.  I have a 6lb in right now.  I'm 9 hours in and just hit 160 with a temp of around 240F.  I don't know if that's slow or not, seems like it might be a little slow.  I was able to hit 140 in 3.5 hours at 260 to get out of the danger zone and then dropped it to 240 to slow down the cook some.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 5, 2014)

You say you want faster times and then you say you dropped the cooker temp to slow things down. You've been taking cooking advice from my wife haven't you? [emoji]128516[/emoji]
If I remember correctly, the MES tops out at a setting of 275f. The actual temp may be a bit higher than that based on what I've read from folks here, say in the 300f range. Try a butt at that temp. It should be done in under 7 hours and will have a nice crispy, but not burnt and crusty, bark. There is an ongoing heated debate in this forum between low and slow and hot and fast. I've tried both methods and have had my best result for pulled pork at 300f. All were good, but the results from higher temps had the best texture. As a bonus they were done a lot sooner and as an added bonus NO STALL!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 6, 2014)

You have a nice looking Butt , Paaco 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I guess I'm just stuck in the low/slow rut , but I happy with my results... and the stalls only a time for reflecting on life and how it got you here... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry Boatbum, just had to pick...

have fun and . . .


----------



## geerock (Oct 6, 2014)

Bravo, boatbum.  You want to get meat done and eating quicker?  Turn up the temp.  I don't know how 225 became the default smoking temp for everything but larger pieces of meat like pork shoulder, butt, brisket can take higher temps with no problems and will actually render out fats at a more consistent rate ( little or no stall ).  Try it.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks good. Stay pacient.

I am odd one when it comes to cook temps and when things are done. On many sites the standard is 205* for pulling. Then let rest, then pull and eat........ well that works and works well, not going to argue that. I pull mine to rest now at 185 or even lower depending on how long it needs to hold. I wrap and place in cooler to keep hot. I use carryover cooking to help me. I like a bit of bite to my meats, not mushy meat.


----------

